# New tapeworm found in Great Lakes fish



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

New tapeworm found in Great Lakes fish

An outbreak of tapeworms in Lake Huron walleye has Michigan officials urging people to avoid eating sushi made with freshwater fish caught in the Great Lakes region.

The warning came as a Canadian researcher reported the first documented case of Asian fish tapeworms in Great Lakes fish.

David Marcogliese, a research scientist at Environment Canada's research station in Montreal, reported the discovery of Asian tapeworms in Lake Huron walleye in the most recent issue of the Journal of Great Lakes Research. 

The foreign tapeworm, the 186th invasive species documented in the Great Lakes, likely was imported to the region with infected bait fish, Marcogliese said in the article.

http://www.mlive.com/chronicle/news/index.ssf/2008/12/new_tapeworm_found_in_great_la.html


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Weren't tapeworms a problem years ago. I remember reading somewhere that around the turn of the century, if you ate undercooked fish, you could get this, or is something different?


----------

